# Game 45: Kings (17-26) @ Wolves (22-22)



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

*Kings Look to End Their Losing Streak; Visit Timberwolves*


After a tough start for Randy Wittman as interim coach of the Minnesota Timberwolves, his team has bounced back with consecutive wins, including its biggest victory of the season.

Wittman and the Timberwolves (22-22) try to build on that momentum and move back over .500 when they host the struggling Sacramento Kings (17-26) on Wednesday night.

Wittman took over for the fired Dwane Casey on Jan. 23, when Minnesota had lost four straight to fall to 20-20.

The Wolves dropped their first two games under Wittman, but responded with wins over the Los Angeles Clippers and Phoenix in their last two contests.

After beating the Clippers 101-87 at Staples Center on Saturday, Minnesota snapped Phoenix's 17-game winning streak with a 121-112 home victory Monday.

Minnesota shot a season-high 59 percent from the floor and held the NBA's highest scoring team to 17 points in the fourth quarter. Kevin Garnett scored a season-high 44 points on 18-for-29 shooting.
"That was as excited as our guys have been for each other all year," Wittman said. "All four games that we've played since (the coaching change) happened ... we just keep fighting, scratching and clawing. If we can do that every night, wins will take care of themselves."

Garnett scored 15 points in the final period, including a jumper with less than two minutes left that gave Minnesota a nine-point lead. He's averaging 31 points in the four games under Wittman - more than 10 higher than his average under Casey.

"I think we all felt bad when Case lost his job," Garnett said. "No one ever wants to get fired or traded. ... It was really heartfelt in letting (Wittman) know that we'll fight for you every night."

Minnesota is 13-8 at the Target Center, but 2-3 in its last five games there. The Wolves, though, have won 15 of the last 19 home matchups with the Kings, who have dropped the first three games of a four-game road trip.

Sacramento fell 124-117 to Memphis on Monday after blowing a 10-point lead in the fourth quarter. The Kings were outscored by a stunning 41-24 in that period, and 34-19 at the free-throw line for the game. They were also outrebounded 47-25 overall.

Mike Bibby led the Kings with 23 points and was 5-of-9 from 3-point range, while Kevin Martin added 22 points and Ron Artest 21.

All three of Sacramento's defeats on the road swing have been close, as the Kings lost 88-84 to New Orleans on Friday and 106-104 to Dallas on Saturday. The Kings, however, are 5-15 away from home this season.

Sacramento and Minnesota have split their first two matchups, with the Wolves defeating the Kings 92-83 in their season opener Nov. 1 and Sacramento winning 93-81 at home Nov. 6. 

<!-- http://njptomcat1:8082/statistics/gamePreview/GamePreviewStats.jsp?header=no&gamecode=By KATE HEDLIN, STATS Writer&season2=2006 --> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="475"><tbody><tr> <td align="center"><hr align="center" color="#193682" size="2" width="75%"></td> </tr> <tr> <td class="subMatchUp" align="center">
2006-07 Stats at a Glance</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center"> <table border="0"> <tbody><tr> <td align="center" width="235"></td> <td align="center" width="5">@</td> <td align="center" width="235"></td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="235">News | Players | Stats | Schedule</td> <td align="center" width="5"> </td> <td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="235">News | Players | Stats | Schedule</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center"> <table border="0"> <tbody><tr> <td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="2" class="inTxtB">Sacramento Kings </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Record: </td><td class="inTxt">17 - 26 (.395)</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Standings: </td><td class="inTxt">Fifth, Pacific</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">At Home: </td><td class="inTxt">12 - 11</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">At Road: </td><td class="inTxt">5 - 15</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Streak: </td><td class="inTxt">L 3</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td align="center" width="5"> </td> <td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="2" class="inTxtB">Minnesota Timberwolves </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Record: </td><td class="inTxt">22 - 22 (.500)</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Standings: </td><td class="inTxt">Third, Northwest</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">At Home: </td><td class="inTxt">13 - 8</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">At Road: </td><td class="inTxt">9 - 14</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Streak: </td><td class="inTxt">W 2</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center"> <table border="0"> <tbody><tr> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%">  <tbody><tr> <td colspan="4" class="hr" align="center"> Season </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">PPG: </td><td class="inTxt">100.2</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp PPG: </td><td class="inTxt">101.3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">FG%: </td><td class="inTxt">.449</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp FG%: </td><td class="inTxt">.466</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">RPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 39.7</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp RPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 42.4</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td align="center" width="5"> </td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="4" class="hr" align="center"> Season </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">PPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 96.4</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp PPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 97.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">FG%: </td><td class="inTxt">.472</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp FG%: </td><td class="inTxt">.457</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">RPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 40.1</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp RPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 39.6</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> Back to Top</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center"> <table border="0"> <tbody><tr> <td nowrap="nowrap" valign="top" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="inTxtB" width="115">Player</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">G</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">PPG</td>  <td class="inTxtB" width="30">RPG</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">APG</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Martin, K</td> <td class="inTxt">42</td> <td class="inTxt">20.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Bibby, M</td> <td class="inTxt">43</td> <td class="inTxt">17.4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 5.4</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Artest, R</td> <td class="inTxt">37</td> <td class="inTxt">17.4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Abdur-Rahim, S</td> <td class="inTxt">42</td> <td class="inTxt">10.2</td> <td class="inTxt"> 5.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.4</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Miller, B</td> <td class="inTxt">32</td> <td class="inTxt"> 9.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.6</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Salmons, J</td> <td class="inTxt">40</td> <td class="inTxt"> 9.1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Williamson, C</td> <td class="inTxt">39</td> <td class="inTxt"> 9.1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.5</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Thomas, K</td> <td class="inTxt">39</td> <td class="inTxt"> 5.4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.4</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Garcia, F</td> <td class="inTxt">40</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.6</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Hart, J</td> <td class="inTxt">12</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.8</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Price, R</td> <td class="inTxt">30</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.9</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Williams, J</td> <td class="inTxt">5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Douby, Q</td> <td class="inTxt">25</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Potapenko, V</td> <td class="inTxt">2</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="5"> <table width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="ch" width="80">Head Coach: </td><td>Eric Musselman</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td align="center" width="5"> </td> <td nowrap="nowrap" valign="top" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="inTxtB" width="115">Player</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">G</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">PPG</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">RPG</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">APG</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Garnett, K</td> <td class="inTxt">43</td> <td class="inTxt">22.9</td> <td class="inTxt">12.4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Davis, R</td> <td class="inTxt">43</td> <td class="inTxt">15.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.5</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Blount, M</td> <td class="inTxt">44</td> <td class="inTxt">13.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.8</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">James, M</td> <td class="inTxt">44</td> <td class="inTxt">11.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Foye, R</td> <td class="inTxt">44</td> <td class="inTxt"> 8.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Hassell, T</td> <td class="inTxt">43</td> <td class="inTxt"> 7.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.8</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Smith, C</td> <td class="inTxt">44</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.5</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Hudson, T</td>  <td class="inTxt">25</td> <td class="inTxt"> 5.6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.7</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Jaric, M</td> <td class="inTxt">37</td> <td class="inTxt"> 5.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Wright, B</td> <td class="inTxt">12</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.6</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Reed, J</td> <td class="inTxt">22</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Griffin, E</td> <td class="inTxt">13</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Madsen, M</td> <td class="inTxt">29</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.2</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="5"> <table width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="ch" width="80">Head Coach: </td><td>Randy Wittman</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

1st timeout, 11-10 Minnesota.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Pretty crappy 1st quarter. No effort out there on defense at all.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

KG, 1-7 shooting right now. Get more involved please.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Hell ya, Rashad's back!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

socco said:


> Hell ya, Rashad's back!


Cool.

Mad Dog's got 3 fouls?!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Rashad with his first 2 points of season.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Boo. They're playing poorly.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Poorly is putting it nicely. It seems like every time down the floor we turn it over, and then let the Kings get an offensive rebound on the other end of the court.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

socco said:


> Poorly is putting it nicely. It seems like every time down the floor we turn it over, and then let the Kings get an offensive rebound on the other end of the court.


We are struggling with turnovers all year long. It didn't seem to go away at all.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

6-0 run by Wolves to start the 3rd quarter.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Damn bad play by Foye at the end. Nice to see McCants back!


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

We had no business even being in the game at the end. A horrible first 3 quarters.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Argh, we cannot make up for the bad first half and all of a sudden we struggled again in the last seconds of game.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

We need to trade Mike. With that we can start Foye/McCant/Randy eventually with Hassell off the bench.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

uhh, i'm tired of Foye with these horrible shooting nights. shot select please, Randy. When you drive and there are two huge guys in front of you, you don't _have_ to flip it up anyways.

at least Rashad is back.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I don't want a rookie to handle the situation at the last minute, alas when clutching as he's not a clutcher yet. He has proved us he's not.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

We need to let Foye play the last minutes so he can get used to playing in the big moments, he will learn. We need to start Foye McCants and Hasell bring Ricky as the 6the man.


----------

